# First time doing the full groom for Stella :-)



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go!! Her ears are amazing. What a simple, yet ingenious idea, putting the table in the tub like that! I wish I had thought of that all the years I was kneeling on the floor beside the tub totally wrecking my back! Good thinking. She looks great.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

You all did a great job!!! She looks amazing (and so does your bathroom!!)!! Nice fluffy girl for the holiday!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow she looks excellent!  What a beauty. 
And I'm very jealous of your bathroom lol. I wish I could fit a table in my tub because bathing Desmond is so awkward with the short hose and small tub on the ground.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I want that bathroom. 

Dog looks nice too ;]


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I think you did a fantastic job and you have one beautiful dog!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks!! We are very proud of the clipping and scissoring. I dont know if you all remember, I posted a month ago..with FRIGHT at the thought of using the clippers after I got them..lol But it is safer than I realized. I was sure we would butcher her pretty little face. As far as the bathroom goes..thanks too! It is very old but very spacious.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

She looks wonderful! You did a great job! And man, I would kill for your bathroom:biggrin1:


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

She looks great! That is one spacious shower!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice job!
And ingenious grooming table! I think I may have to copy it and save myself some money buying one.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Stella is so pretty! Good job! (Oh and I want your bathroom too lol, ahhh what heaven that would be lol)


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

She looks FAB! before and after and I agree with others, I'd kill for that shower! LOL Sterling is up for his bath tomorrow and feels much the same as your girl above!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Stella is beautiful, she looks so comfy on your duvet, she is lucky to have you and your husband


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

I am impressed by everything, your beautiful poodle, your great grooming job and very functional and large bathroom. Wonderful!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I never would have thought to put my table in the bath tub. What a great idea, some groomer I am, not coming up with that! I had been just grooming my dog in a hurry at my work, in between clients, but it's so much nicer to be able to do it at home and take my time!

My bathroom is tiny, but luckily I have a small ringside table and a mini, so that might work much better than kneeling in the shower/tub with my girl. My hose didn't quite reach as low as I needed it either. Having the table in it would help a lot.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

You did a fantastic job on Stella! Aren't you glad you have a patient and experienced poodle to learn on? I bet she was great for you. And yes, like everyone has said, very jealous of the bathroom! The tiles are beautiful and that shower looks huge!! Very nice


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Stella looks fabulous! And, I will be moving in to live in your bathroom.:adore::elephant::laugh:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Stella looks ravishing after her day in your "home spa"! You're helping me muster my courage to groom Chagall. I just got a grooming table with a noose and a Metro Air Force Dryer; got the scissors, all I need now are the clippers and the nerve!! I think you did a beautiful job on your girl, if I mess up I'll send Chagall over to hide out in your luxurious bathroom until his hair grows back!!


----------

